# TT MK2 - Facelift/Refresh Coming Soon



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I hear its just a small change that will happen in the Summer....maybe in time for the TTOC / TTF Meet....


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Jae said:


> I hear its just a small change that will happen in the Summer....maybe in time for the TTOC / TTF Meet....


a small change :roll: it's what you call small, 48 % of the car will get new/upgraded.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Facelift.....

Soon, very soon......

And we have the exlcusive of exclusives.....

More soon.....


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Facelift???? I hope not!!! I've just shelled out £30k+ for a TTS! I will not be happy if this is the case!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leenx said:


> I will not be happy if this is the case!


Brace yourself then, you aren't going to be happy.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > I will not be happy if this is the case!
> ...


Could you spill the beans a bit? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leenx said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


There really is nothing to tell right now , all we know is a facelift is due soon. That's all we've been told so far by the bods at Audi HQ in Germany, for whom we have a direct (and personal) link to.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

There you go lads, theres even an address where you can get the facelift from !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> There really is nothing to tell right now , all we know is a facelift is due soon. That's all we've been told so far by the bods at Audi HQ in Germany, for whom we have a direct (and personal) link to.


Do you think this will be across the whole range? Always a disapointment when a facelift is around the corner when you have the current! [smiley=bigcry.gif] lol


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leenx said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > There really is nothing to tell right now , all we know is a facelift is due soon. That's all we've been told so far by the bods at Audi HQ in Germany, for whom we have a direct (and personal) link to.
> ...


Let's not forget that they will be face lifting a car that is in essence 4 to 5 years old. So it was/is always to be expected. To what level of degree the 'facelift' will take is still under wraps unfortunately.


----------



## ozzy (Feb 21, 2010)

The above has been confirmed by my supplying dealer. He seems to think that the TTS/RS will only have very slight changes, but he has put mine back to BW22 so that it is one of the first of the MY11 cars.

Not trying to add to any speculation, but it has been confirmed by Audi UK to my dealer so thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

It's funny how some folks here seem to relish the thought of Mk2 buyers getting burnt by model changes right after a purchase. Bad karma.

Perhaps I should let my dealer know I will be abandoning my order - I do not want to spend $50,000+ for a car that is noticeably outdated a few weeks after it arrives even though the model's only been out for less than two years to begin with! And boy, the dealers who had TTs in stock would really get absolutely screwed here if this is true - old models on the lot after an update must see their value absolutely drop through the floor.

But I think and hope not - this just doesn't make sense to me, if this were a significant update (e.g., 48% new parts as asserted by R5T above, which would not be a facelift but a Mk 3 IMHO if not an entirely different car), it seems like they would have taken the opportunity to announce it at the show, and they would have to know that they would be really slapping all of the the TTS and TT-RS buyers quite hard.

Fingers crossed that this is a trivial update, or I am going to be *PISSED* and my trust in Audi will be a bit compromised. (Even if you buy a brand new model, it may be updated and the "old version" after only a year or two in production!)


----------



## ozzy (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a facelift, not a new model so there won't be anywhere near 48% change. Audi UK have said to my dealer that 'equipment on the TTS will stay the same, although standard equipment will change on the TT and visually the changes will be minor'
I only started asking questions to my dealer because I looked at this thread a couple of days after ordering my TTS, and then went back to the dealer and asked him to look into it. I was originally due to get my car mid-May but asked them to move it to BW wk22 because at this stage, noone other than Audi knows exactly what will change.

My main reason for doing this was that I didn't get leather on my MK5 GTI as it was well over-priced. 2 weeks after I picked my car up they made it standard along with a few other bits, and the leather recaros came down in price by £1800 so I was gutted!!


----------



## alonlif (Nov 25, 2009)

All,

the main facelift will be for the regular TT which will look more like a TTS; the TTS will get a slightly new grill and lights

confimed again from my dealer


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bag of Onions for a steering wheel !!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its not a MK 3, its a facelift, much like the Mk1 had (5 bar grill to 3 bar and a few other bits).

I do not know what will change, but I do know that it will, and it will be on cars that are built as MY 2011 (which commences production in the summer).

Its normal. But imagine if you were a BMW owner, man, more changes than a baby with the runs!!!


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

Jae said:


> Facelift.....
> 
> Soon, very soon......
> 
> ...


And do you know when these exclusives will be released?
Because I'm in the way of buying a TTS roadster, and I would like to know what changes are expected. So if you can tell me a day when you will tell us what you know, maybe I can wait for that to decide if I buy or not a TTS. Just a day in calendar!


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

So, based on this...

I've ordered my TT which is due around June/July time. If there was a facelift in May time does that mean my car would be built to the new specs or would I get last of line old model? Never bought a brand new car before so not sure how this would work? I'd be well pissed if I ended getting the end of the line stuff.

Isn't this why lead times are so long at the moment, because they're not producing so many parts in the build up to a facelift? Would make sense.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

morane_j said:


>


Oh you don't know how close to the truth on this you are !!!! 8)


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

morane_j said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Facelift.....
> ...


Ask Hans (R5T)..he's sure to know.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Senator said:


> morane_j said:
> 
> 
> > Jae said:
> ...


Pre-orders in may delivery in June/july

Introduction: Auto mobil international "Leipzig" 10.-18. april 2010.


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> morane_j said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes I know, I find this picture on a german forum, and they have a lot of idea of what could happen to the TT with facelift, but nothing sure. Here it seems that some people are sure of what will change on the TT.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope for a serious refresh. :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> I hope for a serious refresh. :wink:


You obviously haven't spent the last 5 years saving hard for a new car and then being told it's out of date two months after picking it up !!! Sickening !!! :x :x


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

As mentioned before how has this slipped through the net and ended up in here. The whole FL/MkIII debate has gotten a bit zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

I honestly couldn't care less about all this, just looking forward to picking up the S tomorrow.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I known but can't say.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Ve 'ave vayz ov makin you talk pick-dock!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for a serious refresh. :wink:
> ...


agreed - what a nasty way to upset people...


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

mailrush said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


All manufacturers make annual changes to their cars why the surprise and outrage?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

blackers said:


> All manufacturers make annual changes to their cars why the surprise and outrage?


there is no suprise and no outrage - obviously manufacturers will make changes - its just annoying that people think they know how and when it will be when they dont.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for a serious refresh. :wink:
> ...


Couldn't agree more, I am expecting mine mid April and to be told it's gonna be out of date before it arrives is a complete kick in the nuts. 
If you haven't already ordered yours then fine hope for a complete refresh and why shouldn't you, but at least have the respect for the people who already own a TT and for those who are expecting a non facelifted version!!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

mailrush said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > All manufacturers make annual changes to their cars why the surprise and outrage?
> ...


Fair enough 

Looking at previous years Leipzig seems to when Audi announce new model years but I guess we just have to wait until April.

Without meaning to be disrespectful to any existing owners or those about to receive theirs I think it needs a refresh. The standard mk2 TT has been around since 2006 and could do with being tweaked a bit, perhaps a long the lines of the s line? Just my opinion


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

blackers said:


> Without meaning to be disrespectful to any existing owners or those about to receive theirs I think it needs a refresh. The standard mk2 TT has been around since 2006 and could do with being tweaked a bit, perhaps a long the lines of the s line? Just my opinion


S-Line body kit became standard here since late last year


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > I hope for a serious refresh. :wink:
> ...


It will always be out of date eventually, still an amazing car whether Mk1 to 2... I will never sell my Mk1, its a design classic in its present original form.

 so future marks make no different to me... I await for another design classic, otherwise I revert to a classic 356 convertiible Porsche for my next addition....


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


Unfortunately like all Bahaus...it dates quickly into the province of the disciples.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

A quick call to Audi UK this afternoon I think. :evil: I understand that manufacturers change their model etc, but would it not be fair to pre-warn of up-coming changes esp when someone has just forked out a lot of hard earned money! I don't believe this would affect Audi's sales - a bit of honest salesmanship in my book goes a long way and it wouldn't put me off personally from waiting that little bit longer for the facelift. Just my opinion.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

leenx said:


> A quick call to Audi UK this afternoon I think. :evil: I understand that manufacturers change their model etc, but would it not be fair to pre-warn of up-coming changes esp when someone has just forked out a lot of hard earned money! I don't believe this would affect Audi's sales - a bit of honest salesmanship in my book goes a long way and it wouldn't put me off personally from waiting that little bit longer for the facelift. Just my opinion.


let us know what they say mate :?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I do feel for those who want to have the latest model, but unfortunately the spec of cars continually change even between model years, although sometimes very subtly. There are often mechanical changes that many people wouldn't realise.

Manufacturers always have a policy upgrading and there is usually a discliamer in the brochure. I'd be more annoyed though if I'd ordered a car and then a revised model was delivered that I didn't like or standard equipment had been dropped.

If the revisions are significant then it may have a slight impact on used values, simple changes like a slightly different grill or minor light changes will probably make no difference.

Given the waiting list at the moment, I doubt I'll be upgrading mine in a hurry even if the changes are significant.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

leenx said:


> A quick call to Audi UK this afternoon I think. :evil: I understand that manufacturers change their model etc, but would it not be fair to pre-warn of up-coming changes esp when someone has just forked out a lot of hard earned money! I don't believe this would affect Audi's sales - a bit of honest salesmanship in my book goes a long way and it wouldn't put me off personally from waiting that little bit longer for the facelift. Just my opinion.


I understand your annoyance, but I also think you need to get real. This happens every year with every manufacturer, and is basically a very common practise. Why should they have to let their customers know anything? You say you'd be happy to wait and order the facelift version, but that just changes their sales for the months before everyone waits to order the new one. It's just business at the end of the day.

I would love to hear what Audi CS have to say, after they have stopped laughing :?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Nem said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > A quick call to Audi UK this afternoon I think. :evil: I understand that manufacturers change their model etc, but would it not be fair to pre-warn of up-coming changes esp when someone has just forked out a lot of hard earned money! I don't believe this would affect Audi's sales - a bit of honest salesmanship in my book goes a long way and it wouldn't put me off personally from waiting that little bit longer for the facelift. Just my opinion.
> ...


Yep I know what your saying Nep, but very frustrating. I hope I don't get laughs on the other end when I speak to them later as that will really get me going lol :twisted:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I'm quite happy with my MKII,coming up for two years old,and the only car that I really want is another MKII.Currently not interested in a new car but if they're updating it then it might be be a totally different ball game.Damn.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've got a car coming so a face lift is abit of a stroker but its crazy to think that Audi wont change the TT.... they have to at some point.

That initial post which links to the Etronic (not R4) concept is complete bollocks. for a start its mid mounted and rear wheel drive on battery acid! Any refernce to the TT is all based on someone's speculative opinion too. Just reading posts in this thread give an idea of how people can take one piece of information and make massive speculation/draw conclusions.

If there is a facelift in the near future dont be surprized. Just looking at the discount offered, it's a good yard stick. Where as in a new/facelifted car the discounts would be minimal.

Im still looking forward to mine. If the facelift is anything like the A3 facelift then WGAF.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

dont really care about the facelift, the salemen told me that they were guna be ever so slight to make it a little more sporty, im wondering if they will make the s-line standard ??

Im just loving my car and nothing is guna get in the way of my stupidly big


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

What about those waiting for delivery in June/July, what will happen here? Say the facelift happened in May, would my delivery be of the facelifted version or of the remaining pre facelift model?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

kingoftherodeo said:


> What about those waiting for delivery in June/July, what will happen here? Say the facelift happened in May, would my delivery be of the facelifted version or of the remaining pre facelift model?


It must be related to the build date that you are given :?


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't been given a build date.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

At a certain moment there will be a short production stop to change the production to the facelift 2011 model.
Based on that moment it will determine if you get a facelift or pre-facelift model.
In case of no build date it's possible you get a cancellation notice and have to refresh you order for the facelift version.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I just spoke to a sales manager at my local as he has just come back from Germany and said the didn't hint 
or show any details of the car, said the new RS5 is one very nice car indeed


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

mine is built and in the country already. stuff the facelift - gimmie my car now


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TT 2011 facelift details will be released in week 15.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

R5T said:


> TT 2011 facelift details will be released in week 15.


and good luck to all those who order a facelift - my head is starting to hurt from all the 'looking forward to my new car' ive been doing. im ready for it now 8)


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

R5T said:


> TT 2011 facelift details will be released in week 15.


Now that we have an answer for the "when", what we need is an answer for the "what"! And we want that answer before the "when" occurs! :wink:


----------



## Inny (Jan 3, 2010)

All this speculation and misinformation is typical of EVERY new model change. 
Will there be a facelift?
It's arguably due and seems to be confirmed...
What will it consist of?
No outsider knows for sure, likely LED taillights, new bumper(s) and interior improvements...
When I bought my 330i in '06, right on the cusp of the '07 twin turbo 335i my dealer insisted no changes were planned as I took delivery about a month before the '07's shipped (July). 
The only thing I am sure of is if he was going to have to give me an '07 335 instead he definitely would have wanted more money!


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Just saw this:

http://translate.google.com/translate?j ... l=nl&tl=en


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

Inny said:


> No outsider knows for sure


Sure, but I'm sure that some people here know a lot more than what they say


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have one question...

Onions? Sack of or just one?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

jammyd said:


> I have one question...
> 
> Onions? Sack of or just one?


Fitting them instead of airbags !!!! apparantly they are more a-peeling !!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

News as it mk4 coming out in sept, order next week :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

davelincs said:


> News as it mk4 coming out in sept, order next week :lol: :lol:


and Mks 5, 6 , 7 by chrismas, this marketing game is easy peasy !!! oh and I've had claudia shiffer and her mom !!! sorry , too much coffee again !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

morane_j said:


> Now that we have an answer for the "when", what we need is an answer for the "what"! And we want that answer before the "when" occurs! :wink:


I would not be surprised to see some new A8 Grill style and inner headlight design finding a way to the face-lifted TT. :roll:


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

R5T said:


> morane_j said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we have an answer for the "when", what we need is an answer for the "what"! And we want that answer before the "when" occurs! :wink:
> ...


Oh!!!!
That's an interesting "what"! But it's still a "possible".
That possible would be even for the RS and the S?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

kingoftherodeo said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?j ... l=nl&tl=en


I can't see any differences from those two pics?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They have taken it from such an angle that the biggest change isn't evident . You need a pic of the interior to see the onions clearly.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> They have taken it from such an angle tha the biggest change isn't evident . You need a pic of the interior to se the onions clearly.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Head on the block-I still think that there will be no major changes,externally, to the MKII.Internally they'll probably change the design of the seats as it must be costing Audi a small fortune to change all the saggy bits and the adverse effect it's having on their image as a premium brand.Nearly every MKII I've seen for sale at a dealer have had really bad sagging seats and surely it must be having an effect on the sale of these cars.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm guessing they'll add keyless start and LED tail lamps to all models - the former is a notable omission after driving competitors (and the S4 and other Audi models) recently. But fingers crossed for nothing major or I'll be having a very unpleasant conversation with my dealer when my 2010 TTS arrives in April.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> I'm guessing they'll add keyless start and LED tail lamps to all models - the former is a notable omission after driving competitors (and the S4 and other Audi models) recently. But fingers crossed for nothing major or I'll be having a very unpleasant conversation with my dealer when my 2010 TTS arrives in April.


Unpleasant conversation, WTF ????????????????????? I'll be running amok with a machete !! Murder death Kill !! if mines "old shape" :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> JimInSF said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing they'll add keyless start and LED tail lamps to all models - the former is a notable omission after driving competitors (and the S4 and other Audi models) recently. But fingers crossed for nothing major or I'll be having a very unpleasant conversation with my dealer when my 2010 TTS arrives in April.
> ...


I rang Audi Uk last night - about as useful as this present government! " we've not heard anything sir" "there's been no news to our knowledge" blah blah blah........ They said best bet is maybe contact your local dealer lol


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> JimInSF said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing they'll add keyless start and LED tail lamps to all models - the former is a notable omission after driving competitors (and the S4 and other Audi models) recently. But fingers crossed for nothing major or I'll be having a very unpleasant conversation with my dealer when my 2010 TTS arrives in April.
> ...


but you might not even like the new shape


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

On some german forums, they say that there will be changes for both interior and exterior, for the TT, the TTS and the TTRS


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

morane_j said:


> On some german forums, they say that there will be changes for both interior and exterior, for the TT, the TTS and the TTRS


Wish I'd just spent nearly £50K to be told it's out of date !!! :x :x :x


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> morane_j said:
> 
> 
> > On some german forums, they say that there will be changes for both interior and exterior, for the TT, the TTS and the TTRS
> ...


oh no...wait...you have! :evil:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

morane_j said:


> On some german forums, they say that there will be changes for both interior and exterior, for the TT, the TTS and the TTRS


Do you have a link please?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

mailrush said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > morane_j said:
> ...


Ah Crap...........................!!!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

:x :x :x

so have i
:x :x :x


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> :x :x :x
> 
> so have i
> :x :x :x


so have i! well...not £50k but over £30k!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah me too and being serious I'm not happy! But I've searched around and the best I could find on forums and the net is a refresh coming in 2011??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leenx said:


> Yeah me too and being serious I'm not happy! But I've searched around and the best I could find on forums and the net is a refresh coming in 2011??


You won't find anything, because NOTHING has been announced officially yet. But take it from me, we have had it straight from the horses mouth at Audi AG that this is 100% happening.

There will be a facelift model announced VERY soon. Audi AG have pencilled in a World Premiere showing of the facelift at the Auto Mobil International Show, Leipzig, between 10-18 of April. However, this has not been 100% confirmed as of yet. If it were to happen then it will be the car's first outing.

We are working on a UK scoop directly with Audi AG/UK.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The production of the facelift TT will start in week 27.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah me too and being serious I'm not happy! But I've searched around and the best I could find on forums and the net is a refresh coming in 2011??
> ...


Do you think this will hit resale value of current TT's ? Or will/would it be marginal in your opinion?


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

leenx said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


It depends on what is changed. Imagine a complete redesign of the seats without leather problems.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh dear

Will your car suddenly drive slower or look uglier....no.

Just stuff it and enjoy the car you have. Cars get refreshed periodically. I have just bought a TTS just as everything changes. I intend to go out, rag the *rse off it and enjoy myself.

carpe diem, que sera sera and other cliches besides...


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

2zeroalpha said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Will your car suddenly drive slower or look uglier....no.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know - and I love it to bits!! guess I'm a sucker when it comes to car buying as I love erm so much lol, I'm a salesman's best customer I suppose!! Ces't la vie..............!


----------



## welshmatt (Aug 6, 2008)

Exactly, i saved for 2 years to buy my TT (could still only afford a used one) and can't wait to pick it up this weekend. I love the the look of the mk2 and am certainly not gpong to spend the next few years worrying what its worth or if its going to be updated.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

2zeroalpha said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Will your car suddenly drive slower or look uglier....no.
> 
> ...


exactly, once again 2zero talks sense. I bought my k1 knowing full well of the upcoming facelift, but I was happy with the product before the facelift, and im happy with it after the facelift, dont see why some people get worked up or loose sleep over this. Model updates are inevitable, just like the cars depreciating, dont worry over things of which you have no control over and just enjoy what you have 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im hoping for a 5 door fast back version and a roof rack option.
O and purple paint.

I actually drove the new car last week, but based on my feed back Audi are going to make some more changes.
Sorry, i cant tell you anymore at this stage.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

God the countless hours of sleep im going to loose over what the car will look like and how it will drive. :roll: Honestly im interested but don't see why it's so hush hush.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I actually drove the new car last week, but based on my feed back Audi are going to make some more changes.
> Sorry, i cant tell you anymore at this stage.


It was black, that was the problem wasn't it :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

All this panic. Great fun 

I hope it makes all your Mk2's drop in value massively - I might be able to afford a TTS then 

Audi always facelift their cars. They seem to do the same thing to most of their range. So I'd expect to see their latest light design, updated front grille, led rear lights. And a few other tweaks. Maybe DRLs for all.

Look at the MK1 facelift. Number of slats in grille reduced, suspension lowered, some optional extras made standard. Different windscreen wipers and a change to the seats (again, sagging probably).

Has it affected pre-facelift values, no. Only the most anal buyers (so most people here) will notice the difference.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's only a car at the end of the day.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dash said:


> All this panic. Great fun
> 
> I hope it makes all your Mk2's drop in value massively - I might be able to afford a TTS then
> 
> ...


Lol like it!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Poverty said:


> exactly, once again 2zero talks sense. I bought my k1 knowing full well of the upcoming facelift, but I was happy with the product before the facelift, and im happy with it after the facelift, dont see why some people get worked up or loose sleep over this. Model updates are inevitable, just like the cars depreciating, dont worry over things of which you have no control over and just enjoy what you have 8)





Dash said:


> All this panic. Great fun
> 
> I hope it makes all your Mk2's drop in value massively - I might be able to afford a TTS then
> 
> ...


The most sensible responses I've seen so far 

People won't necessarily like the facelift, look what SEAT have done to the Ibzia and Leon, in particular the Ibzia looks awful, but that was a whole new model. The Leon is a step back exterior wise anyway. As Pov says if you're happy with what you have why does it matter?

With the Mark 1 TT if I was going to buy one tomorrow without reserach I couldn't tell there was a difference. In the short term a minor facelift might have a bit of an impact, but I imagine the lead time to them getting onto the used forecourts will be quite a while.

Only people who do some research will realise there has been a change.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

I totally agree with everyone's comments with regards to 'it's only a car' and 'Audi always make changes' etc etc, but this still doesn't make you feel any better when you have just paid mid 30's for a car that will be delivered a week after the NEW facelifted version is announced - Come on guys even the most hardened of you can feel 'our' pain?!?

I don't expect or even demand a new car forever but I did at least hope to have the enjoyment of owing something truly new for at least 6 months without it being superseded. To own a NEW car that's out of date before it's delivered is a little upsetting!

Having said that I do also admit that [smiley=bigcry.gif] about it isn't going to make any difference and the key is to enjoy what we have.

Just wish I had a saved a few grand and bought 2nd hand, as a NEW-OLD car seems a little pointless!!


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Makes me think ....

All of us with cars waiting for delivery. Can Audi sell you a car (based on what you know to be the current model) and then change the car?

What if you dont like it or they make standard fittment an item you paid for as an extra?

Surely that wont happen. in which case im sure they wont take any orders for a facelift till the car is announced it officially.


----------



## Ahmet Has (Feb 18, 2010)

This is totally mod edit: language.I dont believe before I see it.


----------



## ozzy (Feb 21, 2010)

Survey S2000 said:


> Makes me think ....
> 
> All of us with cars waiting for delivery. Can Audi sell you a car (based on what you know to be the current model) and then change the car?
> 
> ...


To be honest, with lead times at the moment, if you were to order one today, then you would most probably get a facelifted one anyway. Audi UK has confirmed to my supplying dealer that the changes will be made from BW22, which I think is W/C 31st May.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

ozzy said:


> To be honest, with lead times at the moment, if you were to order one today, then you would most probably get a facelifted one anyway. Audi UK has confirmed to my supplying dealer that the changes will be made from BW22, which I think is W/C 31st May.





R5T said:


> The production of the facelift TT will start in week 27.


----------



## darrencrowe (Jan 29, 2010)

We have a TTS being built week 13. Have been asking my dealer about this and he says it will be september before we get a facelifted TT if we put the order back. He has been told the changes are very minor and will be hard too notice unless both versions are side by side. I am happy to stick with our order as he has been told facelifted TT will have a price increase and he won't be able to offer the same percentage of discount. Personally I am delighted with the car we have ordered and wouldn't change anything, we are not buying the car because of what the second value will be but because we want the car we test drove.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahmet Has said:


> This is totally..I dont believe before I see it.


 :lol:

in denial!

Audi will never update the mk2 TT :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i love my car, not really bothered if they make minor changes, if there major on the other hand i will be :evil:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

What facelift ???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> What facelift ???? :lol: :lol:


are you drunk :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > What facelift ???? :lol: :lol:
> ...


Little bit !!!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


at least your a happy drunk [smiley=cheers.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


at least your a happy drunk [smiley=cheers.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

is there another kind ???????? [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder if we will see new design side mirrors on the TT facelift.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

enough about the frigging facelift already! [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :evil:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TurboTTS said:


> enough about the frigging facelift already! [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :evil:


It's coming if you like it or not. :wink:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > enough about the frigging facelift already! [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :evil:
> ...


dont really care if its coming or not because my average keep time on a car so far is plus minus 6 months :roll: my next car will be the R4 

but what i do wish, is for people to stop, so that those who have saved long and hard, can stop worrying and feeling rubbish because they have bought something that is now going to be "old" in less then 4 months. im just looking out for my fellow TT'ers. :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Audi did the same with A3/S3.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure those mirrors do anything for the cars looks.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

our mirrors are shared with the R8 ... so it would be costly to change them...

dont think that will happen


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Wot no onions !! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Was thinking its more to do with how they mount on the door.
Just looks wrong.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Was thinking its more to do with how they mount on the door.
> Just looks wrong.


+1

i did hear from an insider source that the new TT will have sack's of onions instead of the fine napa... that should solve our sagging seats issue... something positive


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

facelift = [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] with or without onions!

hmm maybe the TTRS will have the S-tronic gearbox?


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> facelift = [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] with or without onions!
> 
> hmm maybe the TTRS will have the S-tronic gearbox?


according to some info i read on borg warner's site, yes the TTRS will have the STRONIC or should because the new dsg will be seven speed and have a dry clutch that will almost never overheat!

and i guess also on the RS5... i heard it should have the stronic


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hanzo said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > facelift = [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] with or without onions!
> ...


I've heard that Audi are delaying the facelift "!!! apparently the R&D department are pissing themselves so much at us straw grabbing pelmets and our assumptions that it won't be ready for at least another twelve months !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> I've heard that Audi are delaying the facelift "!!!


The facelift is a done deal and it looks awesome. :wink:


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

TurboTTS said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > TurboTTS said:
> ...


As one of those you mentioned above I appreciate your words. 
Some people on here seem almost pleased that we are all about to have New out of date cars :? 
Just seems a little nasty!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

R5T said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that Audi are delaying the facelift "!!!
> ...


And how do you know!?!?!?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I heard that they were taking styling cues from Peugeot.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

jbomb said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


im SORRY! but earlier today you were wondering what the side mirrors would look like and now you say it looks awesome??

some of us need to give others some more credit [smiley=argue.gif]

again,im not saying its not coming. but just like a few others, i have forked out over £40 000 for a car (TTS). just leave this subject alone now! jokes and onions aside this is now annoying.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> I've heard that Audi are delaying the facelift "!!!


The facelift is a done deal and it looks awesome. :wink:








[/quote]

And how do you know!?!?!?[/quote]

im SORRY! but earlier today you were wondering what the side mirrors would look like and now you say it looks awesome??

some of us need to give others some more credit [smiley=argue.gif]

again,im not saying its not coming. but just like a few others, i have forked out over £40 000 for a car (TTS). just leave this subject alone now! jokes and onions aside this is now annoying.[/quote]

Although i agree with this in principal, and if you look at my signature you will see I'm one of the "will i, won't i get it" and My £34,000 plus will be worth £24,000 after a month because the new one comes out, thats a conversation we have to have with the dealer, Audi are not telling us anything, R5T has as much idea as our cat (and he sits in trees all day) what it looks like and when it comes out I'm sure we'll like it because we love TT's !!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> And how do you know!?!?!?
> 
> im SORRY! but earlier today you were wondering what the side mirrors would look like and now you say it looks awesome??


Yes, that was before i got my eyes on some sneak peek pictures. :wink: 
But i'm sworn in to secret-see not to reveal any details.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > And how do you know!?!?!?
> ...


*nods head*

this will be the last message i send about the facelift, and the fact that NO ONE has HARD proof other than hearsay.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That money loss will be the same whatever.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

if you dont like onions ... then dont eat them...


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

hanzo said:


> if you dont like onions ... then dont eat them...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garreff (Sep 8, 2009)

Actually love those door handles!

Btw, aren't those from the R8s? They even have the lines for the side blades.....


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol at this thread - if there were any real pictures about, they would be posted I am sure. I don't see anybody on here having said anything about an NDA, so to me what is being said is a load of rubbish. If you had proof, post it and stop trying to look "special" by saying you have something when you don't. Anybody can do that :roll:

If you have ordered a TT or are awaiting delivery, remember that this is the car you ordered, not a new shape or facelift model, so you bought it knowing what it looked like, enjoy it! What if the TT facelift looked like crap? Worth all the anxiety?

I took delivery of my TTS a few weeks ago and TBH, who cares what the next shape is, this is the one I wanted (first choice was a TTRS but the waiting list was way too long, no love lost on that one though) and it is going to take quite a while for any new car to filter onto the roads, is it worth waiting for? Nobody really knows, it is all speculation.

Sounds very much like Apple products and people who post on their forums "knowing" when new stuff is coming and what it will be.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

johnny_hungus said:


> If you have ordered a TT or are awaiting delivery, remember that this is the car you ordered, not a new shape or facelift model, so you bought it knowing what it looked like, enjoy it! What if the TT facelift looked like crap? Worth all the anxiety?


Absolutely, remember the facelift of the A3... I loved the look of the A3, and the preview we had of the RS3 some years back that never actually happened. Then they facelifted it and it looks rubbish now imho, especially with those gay lights with the LEDs "up and over". I was hoping for the RS3 with the TTRS engine but fear it just won't live up to it in the looks dept. now.

If they do something like that with the TT then they can keep it. [smiley=baby.gif]

Anyway, will be amusing to review this thread after the facelift is finally, if ever, revealed :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the A3/S3 look much better after the facelift. :wink:
And LED's is a personal thing, you like them or you think they look like X-mas tree lights.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i never heard of someone doing a facelift for onions...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah, there going from red to blue


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*Update*

As of now there is a Sales stop for the current TT model. (Germany)
Dealers can no longer take orders for a TT/TT-S/TT RS.
The new model (already see by privilege people) ± 2 weeks ago in spain will have it's world Premiere @ the AMI Leipzig 2010.
How the new TT looks or what will be changed is still under tide wraps for the outside world. :wink:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

R5T said:


> *Update*
> 
> As of now there is a Sales stop for the current TT model. (Germany)
> Dealers can no longer take orders for a TT/TT-S/TT RS.
> ...


i always love hearing bad news .... [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hanzo said:


> i always love hearing bad news .... [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


The sales stop probably also mean a production stop to change the production lines for the facelift version.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.automobile.com/2011-audi-tt-review.html

according to them, there should be no change....

i personally think that when a change come it will be minimal !!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hanzo said:


> http://www.automobile.com/2011-audi-tt-review.html
> 
> according to them, there should be no change....
> 
> i personally think that when a change come it will be minimal !!


The base 2.0TFSI and 3.2 will be dropped from the range.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Let hope FWD goes too.

ps never going to happen!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.automobile.com/2011-audi-tt-review.html
> ...


Yeah !!!! :lol: if you order a base 2.0 tfsi, you get a complimentary upgrade to a RS free !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alonlif (Nov 25, 2009)

just read this

http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=28410

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

alonlif said:


> just read this
> 
> http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=28410
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


i CANT READ THEE GERMAN??


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

leenx said:


> alonlif said:
> 
> 
> > just read this
> ...


Is not German it's Dutch, completely different language.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

R5T said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > alonlif said:
> ...


Is not German it's Dutch, completely different language.[/quote

Ok then I can't read Dutch [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll say, I can pronounce german


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

alonlif said:


> just read this
> 
> http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=28410
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


translated....

http://translate.google.com/translate?j ... l=nl&tl=en


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Can't read a word of that except the last few words are very interesting indeed - TT Mk 3 2013.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i know i said i was going to comment on the facelift issue again.. but even that site, in dutch or translated says a facelift is in 2013.. now i know my maths is a little off, but were in 2010.. so :x


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> i know i said i was going to comment on the facelift issue again.. but even that site, in dutch or translated says a facelift is in 2013.. now i know my maths is a little off, but were in 2010.. so :x


Don't think that is what they said, Turbo

_Update: The Facelift TT Auto Zeitung is according to people who have perused the magazine but no facelift is described as TT Mk3 201_3.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

are there any hard facts in this thread or is it all speculation?

i.e. 'this is an impression of how the TT may look'


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> are there any hard facts in this thread or is it all speculation?
> 
> i.e. 'this is an impression of how the TT may look'


its ALL speculation... this is no more true than the TT coming out with some form of onion as an extra! :wink: :roll:

= boring if you ask me, i should stop annoying myself by reading this thread! i promised myself i wouldnt and now look at me! :x


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

AbyssRS said:


> alonlif said:
> 
> 
> > just read this
> ...


Thankyou!


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Of course 99% of it is speculation but given what KM Powell has said I would be expecting a press release from Audi AG in the next couple of weeks.
AND let's face it the changes WON"T be monumental.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> are there any hard facts in this thread or is it all speculation?
> 
> i.e. 'this is an impression of how the TT may look'


I believe R5T has posted that the car will be shown shortly and will have 48% new parts. Either he's an insider or getting info from one, or lying (or I missed some sarcasm there, though if so it certainly wasn't apparent).


----------



## alonlif (Nov 25, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> i know i said i was going to comment on the facelift issue again.. but even that site, in dutch or translated says a facelift is in 2013.. now i know my maths is a little off, but were in 2010.. so :x


he idea is that the first pic is the facelift this year; the bottom pic i sthe MK3 due 2013


----------



## ABN1C (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm thinking about getting my first TT so have read this topic with interest.

Had a look at the official website for the Leipzig show and went into the list or premieres and guess what is top of the list in the "World Premiere" section?

http://www.ami-leipzig.de/LeMMon/am...penPage&Code=816F4E5FC65797E9C12575D6004BBB6E


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ABN1C said:


> Hello everyone. I'm thinking about getting my first TT so have read this topic with interest.
> 
> Had a look at the official website for the Leipzig show and went into the list or premieres and guess what is top of the list in the "World Premiere" section?
> 
> http://www.ami-leipzig.de/LeMMon/am...penPage&Code=816F4E5FC65797E9C12575D6004BBB6E


Really Poorly laid out - this Leipzig thing? I can't work out what's what???? :?: :!:


----------



## ABN1C (Mar 22, 2010)

Click "Premieres" on the left hand menu. Hopefully this is some proof for the people who are doubting the TT is going to get an update.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ABN1C said:


> Click "Premieres" on the left hand menu. Hopefully this is some proof for the people who are doubting the TT is going to get an update.


Ah thanks - just has the word Audi TT - no other info?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

leenx said:


> ABN1C said:
> 
> 
> > Click "Premieres" on the left hand menu. Hopefully this is some proof for the people who are doubting the TT is going to get an update.
> ...


No other info but if i'm interpreting right it is under the category of World Premiers


----------



## ABN1C (Mar 22, 2010)

So we should all find out in early April what exactly what the update involves.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

'


CraigW said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > ABN1C said:
> ...


Of course, that doesn't mean it's not a concept car, or even if a production model, a 2011, or even if a 2011, a meaningful refresh. At one week before my order arrives, here's hoping it's a concept car or trivial additions to the existing line.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

CraigW said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > ABN1C said:
> ...


    - " Goes to sharpen some knives.................."


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Watching with interest :-|

I'm on the brink of buying a used TTS Roadster so any possible changes could be a good thing for me (negotiating price etc) or very bad if this Mk2.5 has more changes thus dating the Mk2 more quickly and in turn putting a dampener on me wanting to buy one.

The Boxter is set for some minor tweaks soon from what I've read but then again you can't rely on any internet renderings or news these days as you have no idea who is right or wrong. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## KemlynUltra (Feb 21, 2010)

This is looking more and more likely that there will be at least a mk2.5. For those that have witnessed such announcements for other models, how long does it generally take for Audi to begin production on a facelift / new model version following an announcement. I have a vested interest having just paid my deposit for delivery in September.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

KemlynUltra said:


> This is looking more and more likely that there will be at least a mk2.5. For those that have witnessed such announcements for other models, how long does it generally take for Audi to begin production on a facelift / new model version following an announcement. I have a vested interest having just paid my deposit for delivery in September.


ok so what changes have they proposed? :roll:


----------



## KemlynUltra (Feb 21, 2010)

TurboTTS said:


> KemlynUltra said:
> 
> 
> > This is looking more and more likely that there will be at least a mk2.5. For those that have witnessed such announcements for other models, how long does it generally take for Audi to begin production on a facelift / new model version following an announcement. I have a vested interest having just paid my deposit for delivery in September.
> ...


I dunno but I guess the point of a speculation thread is that people speculate :lol:

I was just wondering, based on recent history, how long it takes for audi to begin producing a new version of a vehicle following a formal announcement.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

KemlynUltra said:


> TurboTTS said:
> 
> 
> > KemlynUltra said:
> ...


About 10 minutes !!!! :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I dunno but I guess the point of a speculation thread is that people speculate :lol:

I was just wondering, based on recent history, how long it takes for audi to begin producing a new version of a vehicle following a formal announcement.[/quote]

About 10 minutes !!!! :lol:[/quote]

About the same time it takes me to drive to the dealer I bought mine from last week drop it off and get my monery back :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Weltpremiere des Audi TT auf der AMI

19-03-2010: Premierenmesse AMI: Nachdem Audi bereits in der vergangenen Woche verkündete mit der Deutschlandpremiere des Audi A1 in Leipzig vertreten zu sein, kündigt der Autobauer aus Ingolstadt jetzt eine weitere Weltpremiere für die Auto Mobil International an.
Mit dem neuen Audi TT sollen Sportwagen-Enthusiasten angesprochen werden.
Wie der Flitzer exakt aussehen wird, erfährt die interessierte Öffentlichkeit frühestens am Eröffnungstag, dem 10. April 2010.

They talk about a new TT. :roll:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

no comment.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

R5T said:


> Weltpremiere des Audi TT auf der AMI
> 
> 19-03-2010: Premierenmesse AMI: Nachdem Audi bereits in der vergangenen Woche verkündete mit der Deutschlandpremiere des Audi A1 in Leipzig vertreten zu sein, kündigt der Autobauer aus Ingolstadt jetzt eine weitere Weltpremiere für die Auto Mobil International an.
> Mit dem neuen Audi TT sollen Sportwagen-Enthusiasten angesprochen werden.
> Wie der Flitzer exakt aussehen wird, erfährt die interessierte Öffentlichkeit frühestens am Eröffnungstag, dem 10. April 2010.


World premiere of the Audi TT at AMI

19-03-2010: Premiere exhibition AMI: After Audi has already announced in last week with the premiere of the Audi A1 represented Germany in Leipzig to be announcing the carmaker from Ingolstadt, now, another world premiere for the Auto Mobil International.
With the new Audi TT sports car enthusiasts will be addressed.
As the streaker is exactly look like, learn the general public at the earliest on the opening day, the 10th April 2010.

it says it addresses the TT enthusiasts - perhaps they are referring to the Mk3/R4??


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

mailrush said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Weltpremiere des Audi TT auf der AMI
> ...


Doubt it, its just a poor translation.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

No, it says it addresses to sports car enthusiasts.
And that means in my mind some-kind of Detroit e-tron based TT. :wink:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

R5T said:


> No, it says it addresses to sports car enthusiasts.
> And that means in my mind some-kind of Detroit e-tron based TT. :wink:


A hybrid TT would be cool as the first mainstream coupe/sports car with a mixed powerplant.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, with two electric motor at the rear wheels as a hybrid option.


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you know that with you saying this, every one that has bought a TT, will hate you. Because it seems you know a lot of things, but don't want to speak


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> No, it says it addresses to sports car enthusiasts.
> And that means in my mind some-kind of Detroit e-tron based TT. :wink:


For some one who's seen sneak pictures you don't seem to have a clue what it looks like !!!! hhmmm does everybody smell what i'm smelling !!!! :x :x :x


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > No, it says it addresses to sports car enthusiasts.
> ...


yeahhh!! onions!!!! YAAAYYYYY


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

morane_j said:


> Do you know that with you saying this, every one that has bought a TT, will hate you. Because it seems you know a lot of things, but don't want to speak


Hate is a rather strong word, maybe?

People just do not know, that is the reality. I say let the "knowledgeable few" big themselves up, some people need to do this!

If there were leaked photo's, they would spread on the web like a bad case of herpes! :lol

Edit: I have just bought a TTS (I have had several MK 2's) and only had it a few weeks, I don't feel cheated at all. Always something new around the corner, hell my choice of new car was good, a Cayman S, a 370Z, a Z4 but I chose the TTS


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > No, it says it addresses to sports car enthusiasts.
> ...


This is the most accurate thing anyone has said on this thread


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

I will most probably pop to Leipzig and see for myself what this is all about. Im at Audi AG next Thursday to pick up the RSTT Coupe test car for 8 days, and Ill be talking with them about this (and whether its worth going to Leipzig).

I can say, however, that the refreshed TT (or whatever it turns out to be) will almost certainly be appearing at the TTOC Event this July, even though it wont be in the showrooms by then in the UK. Audi AG are providing the TT Forum with one of the first Journalist cars to bring from Ingolstadt to the TTOC event. What derivative, I dont know, but its 90% sure that this is going to happen (my slot has been booked since earlier this month, its subject to the cars being finished). I just have to drive to the UK in it...arse.

So, look out for the impending annoucnement by the TTF and TTOC about ticket sales, which should be the first week of April, and get down to Duxford to see it in the flesh.

PS - there will be NO test drives by anyone offered on the day due to insurance requirements.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool some more OEM mods to the car cheers Jae


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jae said:


> All,
> 
> I can say, however, that the refreshed TT (or whatever it turns out to be) will almost certainly be appearing at the TTOC Event this July, even though it wont be in the showrooms by then in the UK. Audi AG are providing the TT Forum with one of the first Journalist cars to bring from Ingolstadt to the TTOC event. What derivative, I dont know, but its 90% sure that this is going to happen (my slot has been booked since earlier this month, its subject to the cars being finished). I just have to drive to the UK in it...arse.


See ,that how I knew there would be a facelift :roll:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

After a lot of searching and I mean a lot! I managed to find a glimpse of what the revised facelift will look like! Amazing!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

leenx said:


> After a lot of searching and I mean a lot! I managed to find a glimpse of what the revised facelift will look like! Amazing!!! :lol: :lol:


I want my deposit back , NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

have seen this car before, i sure somebody called noddy used to drive it


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

davelincs said:


> have seen this car before, i sure somebody called noddy used to drive it


WHAT!! noddy drove a mk1  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Going off the subject here but we should start a new thread re bodged TT's - one's where the owner has got slightly carried away or not been to Specsavers?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

leenx said:


> Going off the subject here but we should start a new thread re bodged TT's - one's where the owner has got slightly carried away or not been to Specsavers?


Don't think there'll be enough space on the servers for that thread !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

just had a leasing company on the phone trying for 20 mins to convince me to cancel my order and go with them because they can guarentee me a facelift model if I order through them  lead time was 25 weeks on a new order.."but sir are you happy with a non-facelift model when I can order you a faelift?"

makes me laugh..


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dabz said:


> just had a leasing company on the phone trying for 20 mins to convince me to cancel my order and go with them because they can guarentee me a facelift model if I order through them  lead time was 25 weeks on a new order.."but sir are you happy with a non-facelift model when I can order you a faelift?"
> 
> makes me laugh..


Would a lease company have this knowledge? :lol:


----------



## Dabz (Sep 7, 2009)

apparently so - I asked how they had facelift info and he said "we're in the trade so we get to hear things before you do"

so there you have it - we're just lowly normos, if we want info we need to ask leasing companies!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Dabz said:


> apparently so - I asked how they had facelift info and he said "we're in the trade so we get to hear things before you do"
> 
> so there you have it - we're just lowly normos, if we want info we need to ask leasing companies!


Great Scott!!! they know more than the dealers?!!!  - Mind you that's not hard is it! :lol: :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They don't, if as said earlier that an embargo has been placed on TT orders the dealers know that a facelift is coming.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > No, it says it addresses to sports car enthusiasts.
> ...


yup, i smelled that stinky fish a while back when i promised NOT to comment on this stupid thread, and just look at me! i cant stop! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

It's going to be that very tasty TT sportback/estate version that was originally rumoured to be the MKII. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> It's going to be that very tasty TT sportback/estate version that was originally rumoured to be the MKII. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be that very tasty TT sportback/estate version that was originally rumoured to be the MKII. [smiley=gossip.gif]


 [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Looks like a chubby Sirocco :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice one RST,I tried to find the original Audi pic which was in silver.I think I'll place my order now,grandchild on the way,just what I need these days.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TurboTTS said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


It's fish you smell it must be fish i sell, right. :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be that very tasty TT sportback/estate version that was originally rumoured to be the MKII. [smiley=gossip.gif]


A TT Estate, yeah ok !!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Scooby-Doo said:
> ...


Looks like a Q7 that's been through a vice?! why apply coupe shell / looks to an estate? doesn't make sense to me? :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Nice one RST,I tried to find the original Audi pic which was in silver.I think I'll place my order now,grandchild on the way,just what I need these days.


Here it is:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one RST,I tried to find the original Audi pic which was in silver.I think I'll place my order now,grandchild on the way,just what I need these days.
> ...


so thats the "facelift"? i dont see any lift... i see a bit of a downer? why? :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I was going to say is this not the fabled shooting brake


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Front end of a TT MKII glued to the back end of a Megane by the looks of things... seriously that is not that nice at all!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one RST,I tried to find the original Audi pic which was in silver.I think I'll place my order now,grandchild on the way,just what I need these days.
> ...


i cant see audi stopping production for this... its UGLY!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

It's funny isn't it... you look on all the car websites Pistonheads, auto express etc etc and they are all talking about leaked spy shots of this car and secret footage of that car, and yet none of them even refer to anything at all happening with the TT. 
I guess this could be down to the fact that it's soooo secret and soooo EPIC that they are keeping it completely under wraps, or it must be so insignificant that nobody cares. I wouldn't like to speculate either way and I am certainly not denying that it seems inevitable something is happening, but do you all not find it a little strange that there isn't even a droplet of info anywhere on the net about this?!?!?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All engines dropped apart from the 3.2 with S-Tronic


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

TurboTTS said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Scooby-Doo said:
> ...


Because folks like the look of the TT but want more rear passenger space? Of course, there's the A3 for that, so I don't see this as particularly realistic... but I hope this is all it is!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

maybe theyll ditch the a3 and call it a tt estate :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Somebody did mention 48% new parts,which is half the car ,the back end,so its all something to do with arseol**s.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

The Silver Shooting Brake pic doesn't look too bad, it would be a nice option for the range to offer. But it would surely cannibalise A3 sales?

I could see it competing directly with the Scirocco too.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

TortToise said:


> The Silver Shooting Brake pic doesn't look too bad, it would be a nice option for the range to offer. But it would surely cannibalise A3 sales?
> 
> I could see it competing directly with the Scirocco too.


if this does get released, im going to cancel the french tour, and give my TTS away and start using my oyster card again... the thing is hideous!

oh, to add something..... do you see ferrari creating a ferrari california estate??? *collapse*


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TurboTTS said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Shooting Brake pic doesn't look too bad, it would be a nice option for the range to offer. But it would surely cannibalise A3 sales?
> ...


I'll do the same, and start using my lazer disc 2000 and start wearing pop socks, that thing is fugly !!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i rather have sex with an onion than drive that thing...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hanzo said:


> i rather have sex with an onion than drive that thing...


would that be a pickeled onion, i know how exotic you can be hanzo :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

is this an insider image Hans? :roll:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

mailrush said:


> is this an insider image Hans? :roll:


Yeah insider his mind !!! :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its a mock up....from an earlier TT Mk2 image (its even the same number plate!) - I drove the very same car from the original image.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

familiar?


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > i rather have sex with an onion than drive that thing...
> ...


as a matter of fact, its a chili pickled onion, very rare... very HOT [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i dont see a picture??


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

This is what I found on the TT section of the German forum www.motor-talk.de

räder:

-entfall 5 arm trapez 8x17

-entfall 7 arm dynamik 9x18

-änderung 10 speichen 9x18

außen:

-neue schürzen

-neue scheinwerfer

-entall von dakarbeige, tiefseeblau, imolagelb

-brilliantrot wird ersetzt gegen metallic farbe

-kondorgrau, meterograu, monzasilber entfallen und werden gegen neue ersetzt

innen:

-mustangbraun und lichtgrau werden ersetzt

-Änderung für das Sportpaket

-neue Farben etc

-motoren:

-entfall 3.2 quattro

-entfall 2.0 tfsi dafür neuer mit 210 ps

-tdi mit s-tronic ?! / nix genaues weiss man nicht 

produktion / auslieferung

-KW 24

Frank


----------



## frankbaeyens (May 14, 2008)

...and this is what they posted as an Autozeitung image:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

frankbaeyens said:


> ...and this is what they posted as an Autozeitung image:


honestly, i cant see it being that dramatic.

but heyho, who gives a rats willy! my TTS is in the country, and should be taking delivery of it next week. 8)


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

frankbaeyens said:


> This is what I found on the TT section of the German forum http://www.motor-talk.de
> 
> räder:
> 
> ...


So basically, New bumpers and lights (hopefully just minor differences) and a horsepower boost from 200 to 210 for the 2.0TFSI. Plus the end of the V6 (which we knew) and replacement of many colour options inside and out and different standard alloys.

Pretty conservative unless they really go to town on the bumper/lights.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

frankbaeyens said:


> ...and this is what they posted as an Autozeitung image:


I can imagine it will be like this - it will bring it in line with the A1 and A8.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry but it doesnt look as good as the current model :?

Think i need to see a proper photo, not a painted pic

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=6536


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Sorry but it doesnt look as good as the current model :?
> 
> Think i need to see a proper photo, not a painted pic
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=6536


Agreed. It gives it no stand out and will look like just another Audi.

The current model does not share the current corporate look and is all the better for it.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

in addition if you look at the flow of the lights in the curret edition they are perfect for the body shape. If thats the new shape they bonnet tno longer follows the flow and just cuts in :?

Do you think that this is the aggressiveness factor some1 mentioned, looks to be ruining a great feature of the front end :?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

This is yet another reason to dump Audi and buy a Porsche on top of sh*te customer service, sky high service costs and arrogant sales people. Another reason the Boxster and in fact whole range are so good is they don't change the look of the car drastically every couple of years. This means you buy a car that you know will last.


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

sico said:


> Another reason the Boxster and in fact whole range are so good is they don't change the look of the car drastically every couple of years.


To quote Evo "The boxster has all the visual tension of a bar of soap" :lol:

I've always liked the look of Porkers (pre facelift 996's aside) but they are always very pedestrian as far as styling goes. Still, different strokes etc.

Most Audi owners change their car every few years anyway so I dont think the (realistically) 5 year churn on model image bothers too many people.

Aside from people who have recently placed orders (fair) or those have been waiting forever to place an order for the "TTRSGT S-Tronic Carbon Line special edition facelift model" to arrive! :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

sico said:


> This is yet another reason to dump Audi and buy a Porsche on top of sh*te customer service, sky high service costs and arrogant sales people.


And you expect what to be different with Porsche?????????


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

jbell said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > This is yet another reason to dump Audi and buy a Porsche on top of sh*te customer service, sky high service costs and arrogant sales people.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

the tone, they maybe a little bit more posh when they bend you over, DEAR SIR

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


The dearer the car the better quality lube I'll use, !!!! If your'e buying a cayanne, then its raw all the way you blind tastless Idiot !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Feb 23, 2010)

My car arrives next week so a little gutted to be hearing this - but looks like it really is happening. . .

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-news/a ... 86882.html

Seems the news is finally filtering out as there are a number of recent articles on google. . . .


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Audi TT FL
Leipzig April 12-18 2010

AMI - Auto Mobil International


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The facelift is happening, no question. Thing is that I dont know what, exactly. I do know that the press day at Leipzig is on the 9th April and that I will be at Audi AG in Ingolstadt on that day, so i should get information (maybe a glimpse) on the car then. No promises, but maybe. Whats odd is that my guy at Audi AG and his team (who mange the TT brand) will not be going, so it cannot be a huge change. Anyhow, Im there also on the 1st April, so may have more then too.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

To quote



> The info on the AMI Leipzig website about the world premiere of the TT product improvement and the German premiere of the A1 is correct. Our team will not be there, so sadly we don't have any passes for the press day on 9th April - but you should be in Ingolstadt on that day anyway ;-).


So there you go - Product Improvement


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Lots of conflicting info out there... George from Fourtitude says his sources have indicated a new engine at least in the base TT... Very nerve wracking to have a new car ready to be announced only two or three days before my 2010 is supposed to arrive! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> Lots of conflicting info out there... George from Fourtitude says his sources have indicated a new engine at least in the base TT... Very nerve wracking to have a new car ready to be announced only two or three days before my 2010 is supposed to arrive! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


At worst you'll be down about 10bhp. They will just be mating the VW mk6 platform 2.0tfsi engines into the TT I would imagine. So base car will now sit about 210bhp.

If your gets delivered get a remap on it and you'll have even more than the "refreshed" car.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

steve--m said:


> At worst you'll be down about 10bhp. They will just be mating the VW mk6 platform 2.0tfsi engines into the TT I would imagine. So base car will now sit about 210bhp.
> 
> If your gets delivered get a remap on it and you'll have even more than the "refreshed" car.


Maybe... dunno though, I still love the 2010, perhaps even more after spending a day driving it at the Audi Sportscar Experience in Sonoma, but it seems to me like buying a 2010 TTS after release of a new TT making the same torque, I'd be taking a substantial value hit before the car even gets to my dealer. (Yes, I know the TTS has a lot of other stuff, but still - the value of a 2010 model after announcement of material changes to be effective only a couple of months later will take a noticeable dip and I would think one should get a substantial discount on 2010s if 2011s with a new motor as well as cosmetic changes are shown...)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

JimInSF said:


> Lots of conflicting info out there... George from Fourtitude says his sources have indicated a new engine at least in the base TT... Very nerve wracking to have a new car ready to be announced only two or three days before my 2010 is supposed to arrive! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Just the same 2.0TFSI Valve-lift engine as A4 with 210 hp.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, but will the TTS also get a valve-lifted engine?

And if not, what would the practical difference between the TTS and TT motor be at that point, with equal torque ratings but the TTS making it at much higher RPM and outputting more peak HP but only when you rev it?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I often wondered why the 210bhp engine wasn't in the TT,I assumed it was pointing the wrong way if you see what I mean.Or it was getting too close to V6 and TTS power output.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> valve-lifted engine


 "vas ist das "


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> Yes, but will the TTS also get a valve-lifted engine?
> 
> And if not, what would the practical difference between the TTS and TT motor be at that point, with equal torque ratings but the TTS making it at much higher RPM and outputting more peak HP but only when you rev it?


Jim they wouldn't have equal Torque ratings if it's the new engine from the Golf GTi - It has 207 lbs/ft s against the TTS 258 lbs/ft..

Paul


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

@ Scooby...

its "was ist das", germans pronounced the W as a VA(U) and V as VEE


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> its "was ist das", germans pronounced the W as a VA(U) and V as VEE


Its been a long time since I last read "Commando", and you're too young to know what it was.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I dont think so, I remember the Commando magasines, but didnt really read them then - was more of the Beano and Dandy era.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

pauly-b said:


> Jim they wouldn't have equal Torque ratings if it's the new engine from the Golf GTi - It has 207 lbs/ft s against the TTS 258 lbs/ft..
> 
> Paul


The base TT already has this spec - 200 HP, 207 ft/lbs torque. I guess all we can do is speculate at this point!


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> pauly-b said:
> 
> 
> > Jim they wouldn't have equal Torque ratings if it's the new engine from the Golf GTi - It has 207 lbs/ft s against the TTS 258 lbs/ft..
> ...


Jim - No it doesn't, it's a different engine fitted in the TT than the Golf. The newer 2.0T engine in the Mk6 Golf GTi has the same torque but an extra 10 HP - So up to 210.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Aha! Funny, oddly identical torque figures across various engines... the A4 B8 has the same torque but lower HP than the TTS, the new Golf has a different engine with the same torque but higher HP than the TT...


----------



## pauly-b (Feb 7, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> Aha! Funny, oddly identical torque figures across various engines... the A4 B8 has the same torque but lower HP than the TTS, the new Golf has a different engine with the same torque but higher HP than the TT...


Conspiracy Jim? Surely not... :lol:

I do think that Manufacturers ensure that certain models never have as much power as, perhaps, they should to ensure it doesn't step on the shoes of something else they get good money from...


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Indeed, folks complain about this for the Cayman S vs 911 all the time...


----------

